
'Time for an angry tweet thread about [NYT] article on training surgeons.' - hhs
https://twitter.com/arghavan_salles/status/1134115573837848577
======
yhoneycomb
As a med student I appreciate and agree with her assertions, but I hate it
when people use Twitter like this

